# Are there any good mouse breeders in Des Moines, Iowa?



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

My mom is traveling down to Des Moines in a few days and I was thinking... Hmmm.... I wonder if there are any good breeders down there? Because she could pick me up a baby or 2.

So does anyone know of any? I'm not totally serious, but I might be if there was a cute mouse involved. I do have 3 tanks now. :roll:


----------

